
Stop Learning - emilwallner
https://medium.com/@emilwallner/stop-learning-1a7ff21a5d3b#.x914b23n9
======
emilwallner
I republished it: here is the new URL: [https://medium.com/life-learning/stop-
learning-4aaea50d82ca#...](https://medium.com/life-learning/stop-
learning-4aaea50d82ca#.ymq1ikw3a)

------
afarrell
I think a lot of this is showcasing some really bad advice. Working through a
book or tutorial is actually often a fantastic way of quickly getting a mental
model of something. Trying to "just do it", without thinking of how you will
learn how to do it, can lead to you banging your head against the wall or
wandering around in circles. Good tutorials matter.

~~~
emilwallner
Thanks for your input! It's true. 'Learning' is good for reaching a specific
solution, but not for achieving your long-term plans.

